# Spamming the Scammers



## asdsdf (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, as some of you may know, submitting your email on an insect advertisement brings in a wreath of scammers. I have had messages such as them being young girls who have money that want to to get married to you, from fake bank emails(I don't have a chase card...-.-), to winning the lottery. If all were true, I would be richer than Bill Gates since I've gotten lots of lotto winnings. It's pretty pathetic of them to have such horrible English, and still think they can pass on to be real. And, like everyone says, they all try to add religion into this. Also, the streotypes about how everyone of those scammers are from Africa is not true, since some guy in the UK claims that I won, "YOU HAVE WON (GBP85,000) FROM INTERNATIONAL LOTTO BOARD AWARDS.", so no racism is involved. Anyways, all these scammers make me sick. Scamming the people who are deperate for money, and would try to do anything to get some. Some people are actually fooled into doing so, and lose everything. So then, I submitted their(scammers) emails into advertising companies. They will be getting really good deals on products now. Good idea or not?


----------



## Malnra (Apr 17, 2008)

sounds good to me ... though i wonder if the email is a dummy one created just for that purpose .... would be more fun to play along and ask them 100's of questions over dozens of emails to see how long you can string them along ;-&gt;


----------



## Ian (Apr 17, 2008)

Jasper, you will be wasting your time. A lot of the time there isn't a human beind those emails, it's purely bot based. I am getting a perverse amount of lottery emails at the mo, literally up to 15 a day or something. I've tried to "tag along" with some of them, but never got a reply.

In the past week I've won millions of pounds, inherited millions of nigerian dollars from deceased relatives I NEVER knew I had, and have some fantastic deals on viagra!

But yea, spam is bigger than ever, and right now, there really is no way to stop it.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually these are beyond bot based or dummy addresses, but rather both... A bot that creates and sends out spam from disposeable emails... meaning that for every address that you tag as spam, the bot has created hundreds more, which is why no matter how many times you tag that viagra email as spam, the same message will be in your box tomorrow.... the bastards even somehow figure out the names in your address book and send you messages disguised as being from someone you know. it is pathetic.


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 17, 2008)

This reminds me so much of Fonejacker...

"Hello sir you have won £82.57...the monies is from the one 1ps and 2ps that accumulate in a pot."

LOL

Matt


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 17, 2008)

Ian said:


> Jasper, you will be wasting your time. A lot of the time there isn't a human beind those emails, it's purely bot based. I am getting a perverse amount of lottery emails at the mo, literally up to 15 a day or something. I've tried to "tag along" with some of them, but never got a reply. In the past week I've won millions of pounds, inherited millions of nigerian dollars from deceased relatives I NEVER knew I had, and have some fantastic deals on viagra!
> 
> But yea, spam is bigger than ever, and right now, there really is no way to stop it.


Nah, it doesn't take that much time at all. I just copy and paste the emails into really great coupons and deals.  Also, a bot may send the message, but like darkspeed said, a real person has to read them to see which unfortunate victims the scam has reaped in.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah no doubt they will somehow make some money out of those coupons jasper  

I lol at phonejacker whenever I see George Abdebdegwengo Matt


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL Udekarumada. Hello sir.

It really is one of the funniest things I have ever seen. The thing is some people actually give out their details to stuff like this LOL.

Matt


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 18, 2008)

i only h8 chainmail... i send them back...ten times


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

Ian said:


> But yea, spam is bigger than ever, and right now, there really is no way to stop it.


Hey Ian, I have something for you to think about. You're one of the few who can actually do this because you have domain names. I've been doing this since 9/11 (just coincidence) and get very little spam.

Anyway, the way it's done is to make a different email address for every person/company/group(/whatever you choose) and have it forward to a real POP box. You only check the real mailbox. When you start getting spam, you can check the header and find out which email address is causing the problem. Then, go delete the alias and the spam will stop coming. Or you can also make an autoresponder so that a real person will have other instructions to contact you.

One problem though... if you're subscribed to a mailing list where senders send messages by emailing [email protected], then you'd effectively have to either stop receiving message from that list or you'll have to live with spam. Currently, I'm on one list and having MS Outlook put all the messages from that mailing list into a folder that I check once a week or so.

If you need more instructions, you can ask me or your friend, Google, because I recently saw someone write something similar. Good luck.


----------

